# Indian Lake 3-24



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I headed up to the lake yesterday in search of some cats. It was the first trip up there this season. I started looking for shad but only found creek chubs. So I said what the heck ill use these. 

Ill say the conditions sucked big time. 20-25mph winds from the south west coming at me the whole day. The lake was white caps and heavily stained. I tried one spot and only managed one cat, bout a 3lber. After that I moved to my second go to location and got on some fish. Managed 16 with the largest being 8lbs.

All but 5 went back as I had dinner for the family. 

Water temps were probably in the high 40's or 50ish. Stained and muddy. It was cool to see the start of the dam project and all they have done so far.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a good day! I still have lots of crappie,saugeye,An bass fishing ahead of me,but won't be long an I'll change gears an target some cats!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Yesterday was windier than heck!!!! I got out this late morning and no damage to the crappie population.My boat ran great and gotta pow around with the terrova ipilot for a spell.

Water Temp in main lake was 49 and 51 at long island.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Anybody trolling yet


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive seen a few trolling, It seems the south bank is stacked with fish right now, morning and eve bite is best. Minnows tight lined seem to be working the best.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ill be out again this Thursday targeting the cats again. By the 650 views im guessing most are trolling for info on the eyes and crappie lol.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

crappiefish said:


> Anybody trolling yet


I saw a couple boats trolling yesterday evening. One guy was trolling a lot faster than I would have thought this early and I saw him pick up 2.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

for some reason the fish seem stacked on the south bank. I never fish over there so im not really sure. All else fails if we cant get any cats, we will head that way and try our luck.


----------



## fishcharmer (Dec 28, 2007)

Ya most are looking for saugeye and crappie. I catch catfish on accident lmao!!


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

fishcharmer said:


> Ya most are looking for saugeye and crappie. I catch catfish on accident lmao!!


Every spring when I go to the south bank to get saugeye all I ever get are big cats & everybody else is getting saugeye


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

nitefisher said:


> Every spring when I go to the south bank to get saugeye all I ever get are big cats & everybody else is getting saugeye


I fished the south bank on Friday and caught one nice saugeye and a big old channel cat, then the storms moved in and fishing was done.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Fished it Thursday. We got up there at 8, had bait by 9 and started fishing at 920. We hit spot one and only managed 2 fish, went to spot 2 and it was slow. the first storm started coming in and action really picked up. Broke for lunch after the storm them went back to spot one and it was full contact action lol. Managed 4 fish that were over 6 biggest was 8lbs, 26 cats total for the day. managed 4 crappie 10,12,12, and 13 ". No eyes. Took some real nice pics of the spillway project before we left.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Last season was a channelcat record. Tossed back hundreds of them. Mostly in the 2lb range.

Drove around the lake earlier and lots of people covering the south and west banks. Saw a dozen boats hovering outside of them with a few trolling.

Calm wind for tomorrow and I've got the boat rigged with my trolling gear.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

9


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyone getting any today, we are out now and have one eye and a dink on vibe's


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

was reading and talking to others that the report for today is slow on the eyes, cats and crappie seem to be doing well thou. Ill be up this week for cats after all this rain!.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

1 hit in a couple hrs this morning. Trolled from blackhawk,moose,sissoon,pew,then to southbank,west bank,and finished up at blackhawk. Water temp was 48-49. Didn't see anyone else have any action.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

We ended up getting 3 total, one on vibe'e in the morning. Then hit two trolling in the afternoon that were better fish 18" and 19" on flicker shads @ 1.5mph


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for info im dieing to get down there and do some fishing


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I did pretty good on crappie on the north side of the lake. Water was 54 degrees. Seen several boats in this cove doing well. Water was only about 3ft deep and I fished minnows about 2ft deep under a slip float.


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Might be going sunday try some saugeye and crappie fishing. Anybody have report. And what the temp for that area suppose to be on sun morning. To diffrent websites and there completely diffrent one says 39 in morning other says 48 in morning gonna have my daughter and might wait till later in morning if its gonna be in the 30s


----------



## Darren Luckeydoo (Apr 8, 2017)

*Anyone know when the Little Miami Whites run? Should be soon I think?*


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

Anybody have a report from today


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Darren Luckeydoo said:


> *Anyone know when the Little Miami Whites run? Should be soon I think?*



... they are starting on the LMR near Ceasars Creek...


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

A buddy and I caught 8 saugeye Sunday evening from bank,,,minnows under a cork, and swim baits both worked!


----------

